# 8 Week Alesana:]



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Well, Monday I got this cute little Hedgehog from Stasi in 
Joppa MD, Terrain Hedgehogs :]. She's an amazing person,
and is raising her hedgies super well! Anyways, Alesana is
super nice, and very outgoing! I'm having lots of fun
being her owner and having to care for her, she's bundles of 
joy! :]
Here's some pictures of Alesana:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a real looker


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

What ever that means


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LarryT said:


> She is a real looker


That means she is a bueatie :mrgreen:


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Oh! : D
Why thank you!
She's my joy hehe.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

U should tell your breeder about this site maybe he or she would like to join


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hehe,
Stasi is a very
busy person :]
I'm sure she knows
about the forums though!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww what a cutie pie!


----------



## rsanz (May 15, 2009)

Picking my hedgie up from Stasi in just a few long weeks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just beautiful! I love her mask and her little paw peeking out in that second picture.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That is one pretty hedgie!


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hehe,
thanks a bunch guys! :]

Stasi is an awesome breeder!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Alesana is gorgeous! Just love her mask.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

a real beauty ,,,,congrats


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

That's where I got Murphey from! She was so great to me! Even in post-care she is still very helpful! Congrats! We should have a Joppa, MD reunion to bring together all these hedgies!


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hehe,
that'd be great! : D


----------

